# Angeln in Bosnien-Neretva-Neum



## fatiho (6. September 2006)

Hallo Leute 

Will diese woche nach Bosnien fahren und natürlich auch angeln.
Kennt ihr euch aus mit folgendem Gewässer wie Neretva aus,oder gibts da in der nähe von Mostar auch Seen wo man schön Angeln kann??

Würde gerne auf Forelle,Waller gehen.

Wäre sehr Dankbar sein wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet


Danke


----------



## Ukeleidriller (7. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Bosnien-Neretva-Neum*

tja,
den urlaub dürftest du wohl hinter dir haben, aber für das nächste mal:
in der neretva gibt es monströse bachforellen. außerdem werden dort gute nasen gefangen. huchen sind seltener, aber 60 pfünder!!!!! wurden schon gefangen.
außerdem sind einige nebenflüsse recht interessant.

see tip: rama see ! ich war im sommer dort, leider wollten die großkarpfen nicht so richtig, auch die einheimischen hatten wochenlang kaum etwas über 10 pfund gefangen.
dafür gibt es zander satt! ich habe in einer nacht 7 stück gefangen, der größte leider auch nur 8 pfund. ich hatte mit einheimischen gesprochen die ich dort so angetroffen hatte. fänge von 20 bis 25 pfund sind beim zander keine seltenheit.


----------



## dzeva (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Bosnien-Neretva-Neum*

Na super da ich in 2 wochen da bin werde ich mal testen was so geht Buna/Bunica/Neretva sind bei mir um die ecke forelen kann mann da gut Fangen denn Rama see kannt ich noch nicht aber scheint sich ja zu lohnen mal zu testen.

cu dzeva


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Bosnien-Neretva-Neum*

tja in der sana gibt es den selten


----------

